# OPI Holiday Wishes Winter 2009



## Bec688 (May 5, 2009)

OPI Holiday Wishes Winter 2009








*Ginger Bells* - A yummy shade of gingerbread.
*Shim-merry Chic* - A gorgeous glimmer of bronzed glow.
*All A-Bordeaux the Sled!* - Dash in for this luscious shade of wine.
*Holiday Glow* - Charcoal grey glowing with a touch of silver.
*Sapphire in the Snow* - A deep jewel-toned violet-blue.
*Merry Midnight* - Blue-violet, with a starry, multi-hued shimmer.
*Comet Loves Cupid* - And youâ€™ll love this classic red.
*Dear Santa* - Please bring me this glittering holiday red!
*Glove You So Much* - Almost as much as this burgundy!
*Smitten with Mittens* - A burgundy glitter to warm your fingertips.
*Meet &amp; Jingle* - A rich crimson that loves to mingle.
*Crimson Carol* - Youâ€™ll want to sing about this rosy-red shimmer.



































source



***UPDATED 27/08/09***





Ginger Bells





Shim-Merry Chic





All A-Bordeux The Sled





Holiday Glow





Saphire In The Snow





Merry Midnight





Comet Loves Cupid





Dear Santa





Glove You So Much





Smitten With Mittens





Meet and Jingle





Crimson Carol


source


----------



## HairEgo (May 5, 2009)

OooOo I havent seen these ones yet....I like Sapphire in the snow!!


----------



## Bec688 (May 7, 2009)

I think there's some gorgeous colours here, I predict that Merry Midnight is going to be a complete smash with some of my clients.


----------



## Ozee (May 7, 2009)

woo gorgeous!

Im wearing a similar colour to Merry midnight atm.

Beautiful! some more to look for to add to my collection lol.


----------



## pinksugar (May 7, 2009)

I agree, merry midnight is pretty, and all a-bordoux is cute too!


----------



## Adrienne (May 8, 2009)

I like this collection, Merry midnight seems like it'll be gorgeous irl.


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 27, 2009)

Updated with swatches!


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks Bec! I'm not sure about any of these.. I do like Sapphire in the Snow though.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm hauling ! Pretty colors i don't have, i was thinking Merry Midnight and one of these lol : Dear santa, Smitten with mittens, meet and jingle, or crimson carol.


----------



## magosienne (Sep 24, 2009)

Boo ! I delayed my nail polish order until i could get the OPI holiday wishes collection as i wanted to order a bunch of them but i can't order them before mid october on trans design ! Frustrating !


----------



## nickelliebear (Sep 24, 2009)

sapphire in the snow looks aaamazing!

merry midnight seems like its going to be really popular though.


----------



## esha (Sep 25, 2009)

I actually really like Ginger bells


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Sep 26, 2009)

Ginger Bells was great!


----------



## corky_ake (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm excited for these! I really want Glove You So Much, Sapphire In The Snow, and Merry Midnight.


----------



## Dalylah (Oct 5, 2009)

Like Ginger Bells and Glove you so much


----------



## corky_ake (Oct 5, 2009)

when do these come out??


----------



## Veronika Snow (Nov 5, 2009)

Holiday Glow is amazing!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Nov 5, 2009)

I love them all, mostly the darker shades of purple! Ginger Bells isn't doing it for me though


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 9, 2009)

Ginger Bells is actually amazing on imo. It's very warm and reminds me of punkin pie


----------



## magosienne (Nov 20, 2009)

I received Merry Midnight yesterday and i decided to try it (i was changing my toes' nail polish). Such an interesting color. Doesn't look very special in the bottle, maybe slightly disappointing, but it's really pretty once applied. In the bottle you tend to see only the deep purple color, but applied you can spot the glitters. They're a tad big (compared to my China Glaze christmas polishes) but not chunky.

Be careful as it's very runny, i'd recommend three coats for that one.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I received Merry Midnight yesterday and i decided to try it (i was changing my toes' nail polish). Such an interesting color. Doesn't look very special in the bottle, maybe slightly disappointing, but it's really pretty once applied. In the bottle you tend to see only the deep purple color, but applied you can spot the glitters. They're a tad big (compared to my China Glaze christmas polishes) but not chunky.Be careful as it's very runny, i'd recommend three coats for that one.

Thanks hun. I was curious about these with the odd looking chunks in them. I am guessing the swatches I see online don't really show them well. They look very different.


----------



## calmo73 (Nov 20, 2009)

Merry Midnight is really a great color. I have to do 4 coats though, because of the thin formula. The flakies look so pretty in natural light, BUT it is a HUGE pain to take the polish off...the flakies stick to the nail like glue even after the purple color is removed! I usually have to scrape them off with one of my nails remover just doesn't get them all.


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 20, 2009)

Calmo I do that have problem with some of my regular glitters too. The only way I can get it off is to actually soak my fingers in remover. After a couple of minutes it comes over with a swipe.


----------



## rutiene (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't like this collection as much as I wished I did.


----------



## magosienne (Nov 21, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Calmo I do that have problem with some of my regular glitters too. The only way I can get it off is to actually soak my fingers in remover. After a couple of minutes it comes over with a swipe. I have that problem too with my China Glaze, i had to soak a cotton pad with nail polish remover and apply it on the nail, and wait a few secs before taking it off. Then i had to use a second one to clean all the pinkish residue around. I think that's the case with all glittery polishes


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 21, 2009)

I use Bye Bye Polish or other stuff like it. You can find them at most stores near the regular polish remover. There is a sponge inside with slits to stick your fingers in. You can actually soak your nails in these. The ones at CVS and Walmart are only like 1 or 2 dollars.


----------



## Lackoholic (Nov 23, 2009)

I love this collection! If you want to see more swatches, check here (link) and here (link)


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2009)

Ladies, you need to get Dear Santa ! OMG, it's so pretty !! It's quite thick so one coat is enough if you're short on time, and it's bright, packed full of glitters, and it's christmas in a bottle.


----------



## Lucy (Dec 5, 2009)

glad you like it mags, i was tempted to keep it myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will have to buy my own bottle now!


----------



## magosienne (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm glad you didn't !



In fact, i'm thinking about buying a refill. I never was a fan of red polish, but this one is too pretty not to be loved.


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 5, 2009)

Acetone is fabulous for getting off glitter polish off, firm pressure, one swipe, tada clean nails!


----------



## corky_ake (Dec 17, 2009)

Dear Santa was my absolute favourite out of the 3 that I bought. I absolutely loved Merry Midnight as well, but Dear Santa was the clear winner. I can't even count how many compliments I got on it. Sapphire in the Snow kind of disappointed me, it was a bit darker than I would've liked, at work people kept asking why I was wearing black nail polish. But in brighter lighting I really like it. I still want to buy Shim-merry Chic, they were sold out last time I was there.


----------

